# retirement to cyprus



## soul (Aug 12, 2007)

HI all ,
I am a single lady and I would like to know how much money I would need to retire to cyprus.
Also I would like to know what I have to do etc. I am 59 years of age so the move if it is possible would be in 1 years time.
Is there an expat club that helps people like me who want to live there .
IS the cost of living and property prices expensive.

soul.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soul said:


> HI all ,
> I am a single lady and I would like to know how much money I would need to retire to cyprus.
> Also I would like to know what I have to do etc. I am 59 years of age so the move if it is possible would be in 1 years time.
> Is there an expat club that helps people like me who want to live there .
> ...


Hello Soul,

There are expats clubs but I dont think that they actually do anything to help people with moving etc. However they are an excellent way of meeting people once you are here.
If you do not have rent to pay or a mortgage you should manage on a retirement pension as long as you are not extravagant. If you are in receipt of a retirement pension you would be entitled to free treatment at the government hospitals so health insurance would not be needed. 
The price of property would depend on areas and type of property you are looking for.
You can get a very nice 1 bedroom apartment for anywhere between 60 and 100thousand euros. For a 2 bedroom you would be looking at around 100K and upwards.
If you are thinking of renting then prices would be anywhere from 300pcm for a nice one bed.
Hope that helps.

Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

soul said:


> HI all ,
> I am a single lady and I would like to know how much money I would need to retire to cyprus.
> Also I would like to know what I have to do etc. I am 59 years of age so the move if it is possible would be in 1 years time.
> Is there an expat club that helps people like me who want to live there .
> ...


You are doing the right thing by planning this far ahead. First of all, have you been to Cyprus before, and why do you want to retire in Cyprus. These are the first questions people always ask. You have to get out and about to make friends. There are many social clubs, and voluntary work with charities is also a way to make friends.

If you have any questions, there are many people in this forum who would be only too glad to help you.


----------

